# Anyone take the Panorama test a second time?



## DaisyQ

I took the test at 10 weeks, and found out on Monday (at 12 weeks), that they were unable to provide any results due to low fetal fraction. I had the test drawn again, and hope to have results in 10 days or so. I'm just worried that I'll have no results again. I googled and apparently that does happen for some women. I am overweight, which may be the reason for the low fetal fraction. Or it could have been too early, which is what my OB thinks. If it comes back no result again, I'm not sure what to do. Do I try a third time or just have an amnio? I was hoping to avoid an invasive test. My NT scan and blood work came back fine. But I'm not sure I'm comfortable relying just on that... 

Has anyone here had to take panorama twice and if so, did you get results the second time? And how far along were you when you got results or no results. Thanks!


----------



## moter98

I will be getting the Verfi test at 12 weeks. It's the same as the Panorama just marketed under a different name. From the research I have done on these tests, they can be taken as early as 10 weeks, but that is the earliest. If your dates are off, or if there isn't enough fetal DNA in your blood, it could just mean you were too early at time of testing. I actually asked my Dr. about taking this test earlier than 12 weeks so I would have my results the same day as my nuchal scan and they said they always do them together, I can only assume that is because they want to be sure there is enough fetal DNA for the test. Good luck with your results!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you! I suppose it was just too early at 10 weeks, but at 12 weeks there was enough fetal DNA. My results came back and everything looks good. And it's a boy!


----------



## moter98

Great news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats! I've not really looked into the tests albeit briefly. Can I do it now at almost 15 weeks. I'm on London. Is there anyone who knows/has used a place? Price etc? Sorry to hijack thread OP :-/


----------



## moter98

You can do the test anytime during your pregnancy after 10 weeks. In the US, if you are high risk or qualify for one of the reasons to take the test, like genetic conditions, advanced maternal age, your NT scan comes back with less than ideal results, then your insurance may cover it. Mine does. Not sure how it works in London.


----------



## Minimin

thanks Moter! I dont have insurance so know I would have to pay out of my own pocket. I was just wondering if there was a time frame. 

Thanks again ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

Same here had it done at 12 weeks and it was inconclusive. I am going to go back Tues. and have the Harmony test done, I did that one with my son and it worked fine....can't wait to know if we have a Prince or a Princess :flower:


----------



## Minimin

Where have Londoners gone to have these tests and cost? Still undecided what to do. Nuchal came back fine as far as I can tell. Anomaly it until 2/6 which seems ages away :-(


----------



## DaisyQ

Can you ask your OB or midwife about it?


----------

